# interrupt storm detected on "irq14:"; throttling interrupt source



## ever (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi,
i've just upgraded FBSD6.2 to 6.4 by freebsd-update.
Everything works perfect except this:
interrupt storm detected on "irq14:"; throttling interrupt source


```
vmstat -i:
interrupt                          total       rate
irq0: clk                         644186        998
irq1: atkbd0                           7          0
irq7: ppc0                             1          0
irq8: rtc                          82446        127
irq9: atapci0+                      9247         14
irq10: xl0                          3601          5
irq14: ata0                       646892       1002
irq15: ata1                         3285          5
Total                            1389665       2154
```

I raised hw.intr_storm_threshold from default 1000 to 20000 but 
it didnt help.
I found something strange in dmesg:
pci_link3: BIOS IRQ 14 for 0.31.INTD is invalid
but i dont know how to deal with it.

Any ideas?

TIA


----------



## ever (Dec 5, 2009)

*[Solved]*

Ok, problem solved.
For future generations:
Fbsd 6.4 seems to have problem with irq handling.
I turned off irq14 on computer's bios (made it reserved) and problem disapeared.
Thank you for your attention


----------



## l3vi (Jun 22, 2010)

Having a similar problem.

interrupt storm detected on "irq9:"; throttling interrupt source


```
interrupt                          total       rate
irq0: clk                      891330139       1000
irq1: atkbd0                         299          0
irq4: sio0                             2          0
irq6: fdc0                           200          0
irq7: plip0 ppbus0                     1          0
irq8: rtc                      114073007        127
irq9: atapci1+                 193940236        217
irq11: rl0                       6369464          7
irq14: ata0                       799157          0
Total                         1206512505       1353
```

FreeBSD teklife.info 7.2-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p2 #0: Wed Jun 24 00:57:44 UTC 2009     root@i386-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386


... any help would be appreciated


----------

